# do cats shiver?



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

can anyone tell me if cats shiver when they're cold?

I turn down the thermostat quite a ways at night, and I want to make sure they're warm enough. or is there another way to tell?

thanks,

Tim


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I would imagine so, but if the critters get chilly at night, they'll just snuggle up with their human heaters.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

my case is different. the cats sleep in their own room. they keep me awake if they have the run of the house. and even if they had access to the bedroom, I like to sleep completely under the covers, so they wouldn't get any heat from me. I've noticed cats, at least mine, won't sleep underneath covers. I have heating pads underneath their cat beds, but I still wonder if that's enough.

Tim


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

How cold does it get?

I worry about the same thing. I keep my house quite cold (I love it), it gets down to 55 at night, 58 during the day, and 62 in the evening. That's why I invested in a $75 dollar heated bed for Kitty. She sleeps on it 24/7. But I still worry that she might be cold. One way to tell is to watch how they sleep. A streached (sp?) out kitty is warm/hot. A curled up kitty is keeping warm. I know that sometimes Kitty will do a full body streach and lay that way for a while cooling off before she cuddles back up. So I always figured she must be fine with the temperature.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

right now the thermostat is set 68 day / 60 night, but depending on my next utility bill, I might lower that to 58 night. your observation about the way they sleep is good...I was guessing same. they're all curled up into little balls at night, although Rocket usually sleeps during the day all sprawled out in any old position. I have the heating pads on medium. I can feel the warmth through the foam and fleece of the bed, but it's not hot. but the beds aren't enclosed, so it's only warm on the surface. I guess if yours are comfortable that cold, mine are probably all right.

thanks!!

Tim


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

No problem. This is Kitty's heated bed:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... 2002&Nty=1

I really like it because it doesn't heat up if she's not on it, this is the info on it: 

"Dual thermostats regulate the temperature in this unique heated cat bed. The heater keeps the surface temperature of the bed approximately 12 to 15 degrees above ambient air temperature and warms to a comfortable 102 degrees when your cat lies on it. The cover is removable for washing which makes the bed usable all year round. The small and medium thermo beds run on 6 watts"

I figure, I save money on the heat, Kitty has a place to be warm...it's a win win situation.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

sounds ideal. do they have a web site?

Tim


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I had to edit my message because I forgot the link.


----------



## MurphysMommy (Jan 13, 2005)

My kitty loves to sleep under the covers! Either with or without me, if she's cold or wants to hide, she'll snuggle right under. 

It's pretty funny to see the tiny lump in the middle of my queen size bed when she's under there by herself!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumps is the worst for being cold - we can have the heat up to 70 and when you feel his ears they are freezing - he is under covers all the time. Its not worth buying a heated bed because he won't sleep anywhere but wrapped up beside me in bed or on my pillow during the day. (I have to put a 2nd pillow case on it in the day and take it off at night for the furball!).

Although if he doesn't stop taking up so much room on the bed - he will have to get used to sleeping in a different room - he actually push my bf out of bed last night :roll: 

I bought a cheap duvet that I have on the sofa for when I get chilly in the evenings (my bf likes a window open and it only being my 2nd winter in Canada, I am still not climatised to the evil cold) and Bumper sleeps in it during the day if i lock him out of the bedroom.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

I know that Tiger shivers sometimes after he's had a bath, so I know cats can shiver. But I also think he shivers when he's nervous (show and tell at school) so don't know if that would help. I guess if they're really cold you'll find them all balled up together!

Good luck!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, they do shiver after a bath, but seem to no matter how warm it is, so don't know if it's because they're cold, or because they're terrified, mortified, or furious :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

i wish i could turn the heat down in my appartment. but it's an old house and there's only one thermostat for the whole building and the neigbors have it, so i constantly wake up early because i'm sweating and overheated.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Celeste, we had an apartment once where the landlord controlled the heat and it was all radiator heat. It was SO hot. I eventually just started to crack the windows and it made a world of difference.


----------

